# Cats needing help manchester



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello all I'm very sorry to have to post this but my mum sadely passed away last night leaving her 5 cats behind , 
I have 2 rescue elderly cats allready and 2 dogs ( her cats are terrified of dogs ) I've tried all the rescues this morning and all full if anyone in the manchester area could offer a home please message me , 
There is 1 black and white male who is 2 years old and 3 black and white girls all under 2 and an all white girl 3 have been sorted but the 2 youngest girls still need neutering .


----------



## Enigma09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your mum ,I live in Essex would have love to help .Have you tried the RSPCA.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss. This is horrible for you.

I have a friend who is an animal lover aswell and will ask her if she knows anyone. 

Are the cats nervous or have any issues? Her friends were not interested in homing my cat because he is timid 

I will give my friend a bell now.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you both 4 of the cats are good with new people 3 are very friendly , the all white cat is very timed around children so would be best in a calm house ,


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Enigma09 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum ,I live in Essex would have love to help .Have you tried the RSPCA.


Please do not hand them into the RSPCA they will just murder them!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Enigma09 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum ,I live in Essex would have love to help .Have you tried the RSPCA.


Very sad news about your mother...BUT please...NO NO NO .... _ never the rspca_, take a look at the "possible hypoplasia kitten" thread on this forum. They killed a kitten a couple of days ago that had people offering to rehome him from this site!! They will put the lot to sleep which is not what your mum would have wanted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Who owns your mums home? Could you leave them there and go and feed them till a home is found? 

Not ideal i no. 

RSCPA will probably kill them yes but unless homes are offered this may very well be the only option available to the OP.

My friend is also asking around but no promises.

I wish them and youself luck x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

That's why I'm here I've only got a few days before they take the house , all the pet sites are closed for Christmas ( don't blame them ) just will make it harder .


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you asked Catcoonz and Aminorescue - both members on this forum?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I have two cats that dont really like each other. i have read that a third cat can improve this. 

What do you think to this? I would foster a cat if that would help but i dont no weather the conflict between my two would get worse by bringing another into the home


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Howldaloom said:


> Who owns your mums home? Could you leave them there and go and feed them till a home is found?
> 
> Not ideal i no.
> 
> ...


No the house is private rented and as she's been in hospital over a month there ready to take it back as I couldn't afford to pay her rent and mine , there great cats I wish they could come here


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont take them to rspca.
I have emailed rescues to see what can be done, try Animal lifeline to see if they can help quicker than i can.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have any photos you could put up, this would help.
I know time is urgent so will see what i can do.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Howldaloom said:


> I have two cats that dont really like each other. i have read that a third cat can improve this.
> 
> What do you think to this? I would foster a cat if that would help but i dont no weather the conflict between my two would get worse by bringing another into the home


Sorry I have no idea if it would help at all I have 2 older cats one is 17 and so groggy and slow , I feel so sorry for them all I hate anyone or anything being alone at Christmas


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ty people , I will try to get some pics later when I go up to her house ,


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This lady posted a short while ago offering foster places

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...e-north-manchester-south-lancashire-area.html

However, she hasnt posted since and you cant pm as she hasnt made enough posts. Anyone any idea how to contact her?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I will keep trying on all sites around that I'm allowed to post on


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I have invited people looking for particular cats online to the forum to check this thread out. i hope we get a response.

Another issue is transport. If a home cropped up would you home visit/drop a cat off to them? What distance is too far and are other forum members willing to help with traveling to help place the cats?

Unfortunatly i do not drive or own a car


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> This lady posted a short while ago offering foster places
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...e-north-manchester-south-lancashire-area.html
> 
> However, she hasnt posted since and you cant pm as she hasnt made enough posts. Anyone any idea how to contact her?


This lady sounds like a godsend, what a drag she cannot be contacted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish people would stop bringing in strays from abroad. Maby fosterers would be more readily available. You dont try putting more water into a already full clogged up sink so to speak.............

Im trying to find a new home for my own cat rogue as it is. He is not happy living with my other cat =( And no amount of feliways gets rid of that depression


----------



## Enigma09 (Dec 16, 2012)

I was only saying RSPCA to give address and name of Shelter around your area...


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been contacted by somebody looking for a cat between the age of 1-5, not bothered about gender/colour etc, but they do have a two year old. Is there one of these cats that you feel may be a good fit?

They are friends with my fosterer and she is one of the nicest people I've ever met, this lady comes with her full reccomendation. I could meet you half way? If this lady did take one, I could try to make room for the other?

If you could email me some photos I can send them on to this lady and find one a home asap, she has no other pets, just a two year old child like I said.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I've been contacted by somebody looking for a cat between the age of 1-5, not bothered about gender/colour etc, but they do have a two year old. Is there one of these cats that you feel may be a good fit?
> 
> They are friends with my fosterer and she is one of the nicest people I've ever met, this lady comes with her full reccomendation. I could meet you half way? If this lady did take one, I could try to make room for the other?
> 
> If you could email me some photos I can send them on to this lady and find one a home asap, she has no other pets, just a two year old child like I said.


Hello there is 2 younger cats that are very friendly there kittens still , the oldest. Male mika is very friendly but being older is more set in his ways


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

My email address is [email protected] , would you mind emailing me a photo of the younger one? Then I can send it on to her and hopefully find a home. If you email me pictures of the others as well I can pop them on my website and try and help you rehome them.

Thanks,
Lauren


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> I have invited people looking for particular cats online to the forum to check this thread out. i hope we get a response.
> 
> Another issue is transport. If a home cropped up would you home visit/drop a cat off to them? What distance is too far and are other forum members willing to help with traveling to help place the cats?
> 
> Unfortunatly i do not drive or own a car


I would take one of these five cats on a foster basis until the owner's daughter sorts things out but I am in west London but would be happy to meet somewhere on the M1 to help in that they would not have to navigate London. Maybee they have a relative travelling south for Christmas? I do feel desperately sorry for her, having the distress of losing her mother and then the additional nightmare of rehoming Mum's five cats before Xmas. I feed two elderly cats for an elderly (very elderly) lady and she has a large card attached to the wall near her phone with instructions whom to contact about her two ancient cats in the event of her demise. She got them from CP and they will apparently take them back. 
So Belleboris, send me a pm if you need to, or simply post and I will get back to you.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Please do not hand them into the RSPCA they will just murder them!!


Not all RSPCA's are like that, many have no kill policy. My branch fights for every cat


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Simon's cats said:


> Not all RSPCA's are like that, many have no kill policy. My branch fights for every cat


How do you know that? Dont believe all they tell you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Im just going by what i have seen the rspca do. I have met a rather large amount working in the places i have.

But i did have one joy of a guy working for the rspca bring me little pressents and have to admit not all are bad. A majority are from what i have heard and seen but not all.

The rspca inspecter justin used to bring me baby grass snakes, moles, bats, headghogs, bunnys, baby birds and fox cubs to take care of and possibly rear. so i wasnt moaning hehe

I do have an email address from someone who is interested in the white cat if you can make arrangements to take her down the for her. But she has admited she hasnt alot of money and doesnt have a phone. So im wondering at the appropriateness of it. But she does have a current cat already.

Is it worth me passing this person onto you? I think vetting people is a must anyway as you can never tell with some people


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> Im just going by what i have seen the rspca do. I have met a rather large amount working in the places i have.
> 
> But i did have one joy of a guy working for the rspca bring me little pressents and have to admit not all are bad. A majority are from what i have heard and seen but not all.
> 
> ...


I contacted them about Louis as soon as the ad went in but I did not receive the courtesy of a reply. This is fairly normal for many Gumtree posters, even when you send a reply trying to help. There are some people who are just born rude.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello all I'm still phoning about around here , and I appreciate everyone's help as I'm struggling to manage everything I've got to sort out and feel so sorry for these cats , the male mika is the most friendly lad you would want to meet. We went round last night to clean and sort papers out and he never stopped puring and rubbing around our legs , he would defentley come to live with me if my old rescue wasn't so iffy all the time now


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you take them to your house on a temporary basis? Just til homes are found? We really need pictures of them.

How many have found homes? Did you contact Caninoamialrescue about her offer?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

regarding my friend that i PMd u about, she wouldnt be able to take them until about 2 weeks into january
but they could stay at mine until then as we do have about 3 rooms of limits to our cats so could sort 1 out for them until she can collect
but she does want to see pictures first


----------

